
Ask HN: How do you notify your readers when you blog? - jamieweb
In the past I have allowed readers to provide their email address to receive new-post notifications, however I discontinued this as I don&#x27;t want the responsibility of storing private user data.
======
navjack27
Tweet

------
navjack27
Rss

~~~
jamieweb
I provide a feed but how many people actually use RSS these days? I personally
use IFTTT to forward RSS feed updates to my inbox, but I don't use a
traditional RSS reader.

